# bilingue vs bilingui



## Evito

La mia insegnante d'italiano usa la parola bilingue sempre come se fosse invariabile (dice dunque "dizionari bilingue"). Ma trovo nel dizionario nessun riferimento alla invariabilità di quest'aggettivo. Allora, come si dice, dizionari bilingue o bilingui?


----------



## Crisidelm

In ambienti accademici si suole dire che dovrebbe essere "bilingui" il plurale di "bilingue", ma dato che, a parer mio, conta prima di tutto l'uso quotidiano comune di un termine, direi che l'uso di "bilingue" come invariabile è molto più esteso e condiviso dai più. Se non altro per ragioni eufoniche: "bilingui" suona male in bocca a molti...


----------



## Artemide Diana

Confesso: sono tra coloro che usano _bilingui  _


----------



## xeneize

Ho sempre sentito usare soltanto _dizionari bilingui_, mai "bilingue", che non mi suona bene...


----------



## bubu7

Del resto, come ricordava Evito, il plurale regolare non è adottato solo dagli ambienti accademici ma è anche l'indicazione riportata dai comuni vocabolari.


----------



## Artemide Diana

xeneize said:


> Ho sempre sentito usare soltanto _dizionari bilingui_, mai "bilingue", che non mi suona bene...


 
Posso assicurarti che suona benissimo. Per es.:
è consentito l'uso del dizionario monolingue; non è consentito l'uso del dizionario bilingue (prove d'esame di lingua)


----------



## Crisidelm

Parlava al plurale xeneize, Artemide Diana. Che vi devo dire? Evidentemente anche l'eufonia è questione di gusti: a me "bilingui" suona malissimo, sia dal punto di vista di pura espressione vocale, sia dall'idea che "-lingue" è già un plurale che viene "stravolto" per un'accordanza che mi sembra superflua. Indi per cui, uso sempre e solo "bilingue". Con buona pace degli accademici e dei dizionari, di cui sempre più spesso, lo dico sinceramente, me ne infischio altamente.


----------



## Jacksunny

Crisidelm, mi piace il tuo spirito alla Clark Gable in "Via col vento" (->me ne infischio) 

Anche a me piace di più _bilingue_ al plurale e comunque è vero che la parola è molto particolare, perché a rigor di logica (o meglio stando ai termini di cui è composta) dovrebbe essere:

_bilingua_ (sing.)
_bilingue_ (plur.)

O no?


----------



## bubu7

Forse può essere utile dare anche un'occhiata a questa discussione.


----------



## nikis

Jacksunny said:


> Crisidelm, mi piace il tuo spirito alla Clark Gable in "Via col vento" (->me ne infischio)
> 
> Anche a me piace di più _bilingue_ al plurale e comunque è vero che la parola è molto particolare, perché a rigor di logica (o meglio stando ai termini di cui è composta) dovrebbe essere:
> 
> _bilingua_ (sing.)
> _bilingue_ (plur.)
> 
> O no?


 


Scusate ma se il plurale di *lingua* è l*ingue* (e non _lingui_) è giusto dire bilingue no?!


----------



## MünchnerFax

nikis said:


> Scusate ma se il plurale di *lingua* è l*ingue* (e non _lingui_) è giusto dire bilingue no?!


E già. E come la mettiamo però con _monolingue_?


----------



## Crisidelm

La lettura della quale (discussione) non cambia di una virgola quanto sopra detto 
Una lingua non si decide "a tavolino": so che a molti linguisti piacerebbe assai fosse così, ma così non è: è l'uso comune nel quotidiano che alla fine conta e ha l'ultima parola.


----------



## nikis

MünchnerFax said:


> E già. E come la mettiamo però con _monolingue_?


 


Semplice....si dice monolingua!


----------



## infinite sadness

Purtroppo (o per fortuna?) la lingua è fatta anche di convenzioni.

A un certo punto qualcuno avrà stabilito che si dice invariabilmente monolingue e bilingue e tutti gli altri si sono adeguati senza chiedersi il perchè e il percome.

A me personalmente sarebbe parso più corretto usare al singolare i termini monolingua e bilingua ed al plurale monolingue e bilingue, similmente ai termini bipede o quadrupede.


----------



## Crisidelm

Io invece, che mi chiedo il perché e il percome, rigetto ciò che quel qualcuno stabilì. Semplice, no? Alla fin fine sono io che "rischio", di non essere capito al massimo: ma ho come la netta impressione che neanche il più sprovveduto fra gli sprovveduti potrebbe non comprendere il senso di "bilingue" al posto di "bilingui", anzi...


----------



## infinite sadness

Ah adesso ho capito. Bilingue non è una parola composta da bi + plurale di lingua ma è parola unica che viene direttamente dal latino bilinguis, -e, mentre monolingue è una parola nuova inventata di recente e costruita per somiglianza con bilingue.


----------



## xeneize

Io ovviamente parlavo al plurale, sì 
E qui non ho mai sentito dire "dizionari bilingue", che suonerebbe male.
Capisco però il fatto che "-lingue" suona plurale...Ma è un'altra parola...
Tanto per dire, esiste tale quale anche in spagnolo e in altre lingue, e il plurale di "lingua" in spagnolo non è certo "lingue"...
Saluti


----------



## Mariano50

xeneize said:


> Io ovviamente parlavo al plurale, sì
> E qui non ho mai sentito dire "dizionari bilingue", che suonerebbe male.


Personalmente "dizionari bilingue" mi suona benissimo, come d'altronde il plurale, invariato, di "madrelingua" (i/le madrelingua)
Saludi


----------



## xeneize

Veramente, Mariano?...
Che strano, non mi suona proprio...._I madrelingua_ invece sì...mah 
Ma quello mi sa che è proprio invariato al plurale, o sbaglio?...Potrei dire "loro due sono entrambi madrelingua", però non direi mai "loro due sono "bilingue"".
Adiosu


----------



## Crisidelm

Pensa, se dicessi qui "Quei due sono bilingui" temo fortemente che parecchia gente capirebbe tutt'altro...


----------



## Jacksunny

infinite sadness said:


> Ah adesso ho capito. Bilingue non è una parola composta da bi + plurale di lingua ma è parola unica che viene direttamente dal latino bilinguis, -e


Concordo con l'etimologia.




Crisidelm said:


> Pensa, se dicessi qui "Quei due sono bilingui" temo fortemente che parecchia gente capirebbe tutt'altro...


----------



## sarpantra

Buongiorno a tutti. Anche se la discussione è vecchia vorrei dare il mio contributo. Dopo aver cercato nei dizionari e siti come Treccani e Crusca mi pare di capire che i plurali "bilingui" e "bilingue" (invariabile) siano entrambe forme accettate. Azzardo un ipotesi. Personalmente userei -i quando riferito a persone (uomini bilingui), mentre userei l'invariabile -e per le cose (dizionari bilingue).Nell'ultimo caso mi sembra sensato perché non c'è la necessità di sottolineare il genere maschile di "dizionario", ma c'è invece la necessità di sottolineare che il dizionario è scritto in due lingue. Che ne pensate? Grazie per l'attenzione. Saluti


----------



## bearded

Io (che però non faccio testo) uso la forma invariabile: bilingue.  Bilingui mi suona male, così come mi suonerebbe mostruosamente male la forma 'multilingui'.  Dico dunque 'i dizionari bilingue, i manuali multilingue'.
Da quello che sento e leggo, mi pare che la maggior parte dei connazionali si conformi a quest'uso.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Io (che però non faccio testo) uso la forma invariabile: bilingue.
> Da quello che sento e leggo, mi pare che la maggior parte dei connazionali si conformi a quest'uso.



Anch'io.
Però "dizionario monolingue" lo trovo davvero molto artificiale, preferirei dire "dizionario monolingua" e "dizionari monolingue" ma, a quanto pare, il sostantivo invariabile è l'unico ammesso e, quindi, ci si adegua.


----------

